# Feeling so awkward when sparring



## MTPowerlifting (May 16, 2016)

Hey guys!
I'm new to this forum and I always had some questions since the first time I was ever sparring.
How do people get so loose in their punches and kicks? When I'm sparring I'm always doing pretty much the same things. I always tend to do the same combos over and over again. So I'm not really switching things up. I have no idea why I do this but it's bugging the hell out of me, is there any kind of idea or drill or just anything that would get me looser with my punches and kicks?
Thanks!


----------



## Amattyc (May 26, 2016)

Practice reading your opponent and more practice. When you get more relaxed at it you'll see more and think more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stac3y (Jun 2, 2016)

Breathe.


----------

